# Unique loquat trees



## beepro

Sleeping away all summer long 
Waiting for another FALL
Quietly silently waiting for the coming Fall
Alas as the weather turns cooler when the nightly falls 
Finally, it is the time to rise once more. 
Quietly patiently it is the time to be awaken
For another nightly Fall.

Unique loquat trees! Do you know why?

Unique loquat trees:


----------



## Walliebee

I get a little too cold for them to flower well here. If I can grow it in a sheltered location it may flower once a decade, but never set fruit. Enjoy!


----------



## BeeBop

Haha.. don't plant those little guys too close to the house. They can get pretty big!
Ours has zillions of 'quats every year but only for the birds because there's no way I can pick 'em. We call them "hiquats".

Should be blooming in about 2 more months. Bees absolutely adore them.


----------



## Barhopper

Budding good here. Blooms not far off.


----------



## beepro

*Re: Unique loquat treesyear*

I would put a 10 frame bee hive up on that big tree.
Made my little 7 years old tree look like a dwarf.
Wow, look at the many little trees you can graft from that big
mother tree. I just went through the entire tree to take some graft from it.
This should make the tree stronger after it blooms. Yeah, when they bloom it is
the time of Fall/early winter again. And every year it is different time for the blossoms because they
go with the weather. The buds are heavily loaded now so should be blooming soon in a month
or 2. Last year was at the end of Nov. when it blooms. Maybe this year will be sooner because of the
influence of the climate change in the last 2 years here. It went through the summer dearth all year long and 
and now is the time to water it again. There are 2 type of trees it seems, one being the never ending tall growing and the other
is the bushy growing type. I happen to have both in my backyard. The tall growing type already double the height of the
bushy tree and still growing taller every year. I have to use an 8' ladder just to reach its fruits. The bushy tree I just trim it back even
further every year to reach its fruits easier. My bees really appreciate the last pollen and nectar flow at the end of the season when they bloom again.
Never fail so far!


----------



## BeeBop

*Re: Unique loquat treesyear*

The first few blossoms are open on our gigantic loquat tree and the bees are working them.
In another week or so it should be in full bloom and really buzzing.


----------



## beepro

Either you have the early blooming variety or your climate is
warmer than us. Ours are just sending mature flower buds about to bloom
in a week or 2. I think they give off the lighter nectar and whitish
pollen. The nearby trees from the neighbors are blooming somewhere that
they are bringing in the pollen now. 
I went to the store to buy some potting soil to graft a few branches from the low growing
bushy type tree. I like the bushy type better than the tall growing type. At least grafting should
get faster bloom than growing from the seeds. I wonder how many grafts I can take from the same tree?


----------



## BeeBop

Our loquat is kind of early this year. Near the end of October is when it usually blooms.
I noticed this morning that some of our wild plums are starting to bloom. What's that all about? Mid January is typical for them. I think they're confused.


----------



## beepro

Not only they are confused. People are confused too. Why?
Because of too many changes going on in a short amount of time.
The climate is changing everyday between hot and cold. No wonder the
trees are confused. I got sick for a week with the flu on hot day and cold night.
And people change too much in their environment that their little
cpu cannot process in a short amount of time. No wonder some people are confused also.
So my loquat trees are blooming soon which is good for the bees and me. I get to eat the tasty
fruits next summer.


----------



## beepro

An update:

So almost half of the loquat tree is blooming now.
Maybe over in another 2 weeks or so. I wonder if they will be
done by mid-Dec?


----------



## BeeBop

Our loquat is at least 80% done already. It'll probably be completely finished by the end of this month.

It's still got lots of bees working it but it's no longer making the tremendous loud hum that it was a week ago.


----------



## beepro

Mine are almost done as well at 60-70%. Seems like the warmer the weather the
faster they will bloom. But our neighbor just down the street barely has his blooming maybe
just 3-4 flowers at the base of the bud stalks. Don't know why there is much of a difference between
mine and his. So our late Autumn loquat flow has been extended somewhat. And the bees are happy
to bring in the extra nectar to cure the rest of their honey. This year has been warm and interesting year.


----------

